# Laptop bläst wie verrückt



## alinapapa (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo.

Habe ein Laptop Acer Aspire 5672 WMLi (Dual Core 1,66 GHz.

Wenn der eine halbe Stunde läuft, dann bläst der Lüfter so laut, dass es einem den Spaß verderben kann (bei normaler Anwendung, also Word, Internet etc.). Er wird auch wirklich sehr heiss. 

Kann man da was tun?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

alinapapa


----------



## Navy (22. Juli 2009)

Du kannst den Lüfter vorsichtig ausblasen/aussaugen, möglicherweise hat sich eine Staubschicht auf dem Kühlkörper gesetzt die einen Wärmestau verursacht.

Ich nutze für eine solche Aktion imnmer einen Kompressor, der hat genügen Druck um den Staub auch aus dem letzten Winkel zu entfernen.


----------



## ronaldh (22. Juli 2009)

Du solltest auch mal prüfen, was für Anwendungen möglicherweise im Hintergrund laufen und wie die Prozessorauslastung ist. Bei meinem Laptop war es immer so, wenn ich z.B. den Yahoo-Messenger parallel zu anderen Anwendungen geladen hatte, da ging die Prozessorlast hoch und der Lüfter lief mit voller Drehzahl.


----------



## alinapapa (22. Juli 2009)

ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Du solltest auch mal prüfen, was für Anwendungen möglicherweise im Hintergrund laufen und wie die Prozessorauslastung ist. Bei meinem Laptop war es immer so, wenn ich z.B. den Yahoo-Messenger parallel zu anderen Anwendungen geladen hatte, da ging die Prozessorlast hoch und der Lüfter lief mit voller Drehzahl.



Danke Euch beiden.

Der Laptop wird auch heiss / laut, wenn die Prozessorauslastung nahe null ist, das ist ja das blöde.  Da reichen schon popelige Flashseiten wie gmx...

@ Navy: Öffnest Du den Laptop zu diesem Zweck (also schraubst Du ihn auf)? Das trau ich mich nämlich nicht so recht. Und: Hast Du eine wahrnehmbare Verbesserung dadurch erzielt?

Viele Grüße,

alinapapa


----------



## MiMi (22. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte ma das selbe Problem, jedoch eig nur beim Spielen.
Habs auch aufgeschraubt (ja in der Garantiezeit) und ganz Vorsichtig sauber gemacht. Hat leider nur sehr kurz geholfen. Wenn man scih das net zutraut auch wegen der Garantie kann man beim Hersteller sicher anfragen ob man das machen (lassen) darf. 
Ob die Coolpads was bringen, keine Ahnung, meins (10 Euro), hat nur ca 3-5 Grad Abkuehlung geschafft.


----------



## alinapapa (22. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> ...Ob die Coolpads was bringen, keine Ahnung, meins (10 Euro), hat nur ca 3-5 Grad Abkuehlung geschafft.



Ich leg mein Laptop zeitweise schon auf einen Kühlakku, der aus dem Gefrierschrank kommt, dann ist immerhin für eine Stunde Ruhe. 

Aber irgendwie kanns das ja auch nicht sein... 

alinapapa


----------



## Navy (22. Juli 2009)

Nein, die meistens Laptops kann man zulassen, man sollte dann aber *alle* Lüftungsschlitze mehrmals durchpusten -- dabei kann man auch gleich die Tastatur von Dreck befreien. So ein Kompressor befördert einiges zu Tage...


----------



## PC Heini (22. Juli 2009)

Zu beachten gibts auch noch die zur Zeit herrschenden Temperaturen. Da läuft schon mal was heiss. 
Probier mal etwas unter den Laptop zu legen. So , dass er leicht schräg steht. Vlt ist der Abstand zum Untergrund zu gering und kann daher zu wenig Kühlluft ansaugen.


----------



## alinapapa (22. Juli 2009)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Zu beachten gibts auch noch die zur Zeit herrschenden Temperaturen. Da läuft schon mal was heiss.
> Probier mal etwas unter den Laptop zu legen. So , dass er leicht schräg steht. Vlt ist der Abstand zum Untergrund zu gering und kann daher zu wenig Kühlluft ansaugen.



Witzig. Genau DAS habe ich mir sowieso schon seit geraumer Zeit angewöhnt. Unter meinem Läppi schlummert immer ein Stift, so dass der Rechner schräg steht und von unten besser Luft ansaugen kann - mit bescheidenem Erfolg...

Wo krieg ich denn einen Kompressor her? Tut´s da so ne "Spraydose" mit Luft (oder was auch immer da drin ist)? Aber bringt das was ohne Aufschrauben? Letztenendes würde ich den Staub ja nur reinblasen. Übrigens sieht er (von außen) sehr sauber und neu aus.

alinapapa


----------



## Navy (22. Juli 2009)

Fahre an eine Tankstelle Deines Misstrauens und nutzte den dortigen Kompressor!


----------



## Johannes7146 (24. Juli 2009)

Beim Nächsten Notebook evtl einfach etwas Qualitativ hochwertigereres kaufen..
Mein altes Dell NB hat kein Mux von sich gegeben obwohl es zumindest beim spielen ziemlich warm wurde.
Mit jetziges Thinkpad hört ich nur, weil ich anstatt des Falshspeichers noch eine richtige Platte drinne hab...egal was ich damit mache.....


----------



## alinapapa (24. Juli 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Beim Nächsten Notebook evtl einfach etwas Qualitativ hochwertigereres kaufen..
> Mein altes Dell NB hat kein Mux von sich gegeben obwohl es zumindest beim spielen ziemlich warm wurde.
> Mit jetziges Thinkpad hört ich nur, weil ich anstatt des Falshspeichers noch eine richtige Platte drinne hab...egal was ich damit mache.....



Naja...

Was mich nervt: Entweder der Lüfter läuft gar nicht, oder auf Hochtouren.
Sprich: Der Lüfter bläst wie ein Fön - um dann nach ner Weile komplett aus zu gehen. Klar, dass er sich dann wieder aufheizt...

Warum kann das Teil nicht konstant auf 50% laufen - da ist der Geräuschpegel nämlich absolut erträglich!

Hmm..., man kann den Lüfter wohl nicht irgendwo "fremdsteuern"? 

alinapapa


----------



## PC Heini (25. Juli 2009)

Fernsteuern gerade nicht, aber im Bios könntest Du mal nachsehen, obs da ne Einstellungsmöglichkeit gäbe. Dann von automatisch auf manuell umstellen und die Drehzahl angeben. 
Hat aber nicht jedes Bios.


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. Juli 2009)

zu quallitativ hochwertigen Notebooks möchte ich nur einmal anmerken, dass keins derselbigen Lüftungsschlitze am Boden hat. So kann man etwa Thinkpads wunderbar auf Bettdecken etc. beutzen.

Zum ausblasen mit dem Kompressor sei gesagt, dass wenn man die Lüfter dabei durchdrehen lässt und sie nicht irgendwie in Position hält (Stift, Schraubenzieher etc.) durch die schnelle Rotation die Kugellager beschädigt werden können und durch die Bauweise der Elektromotoren (Umkehr zum Generator) eine Spannung entstehen kann, die Komponenten beschädigen könnte.

Es könnte außerdem sein, dass die Verbindung zwischen CPU und anderen zu kühlenden Komponenten und den Kühlkörpern nicht mehr richtig gewährleistet ist. Sprich vertrocknete Wärmeleitpaste etc. und das sollte man denke ich von einem Fachmann machen lassen.


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Oder man lässt die CPU nur mit verringerter "Kraft" laufen (unter Linux lässt sich die CPU sogar nur mit einem Kern und verringerter Kraft betreiben).
So erzeugt die CPU wesentlich weniger Wärme und der Lüfter braucht nur sanft schnurren. 

Keine Ahnung ob Dein Betriebssystem es von Haus aus unterstützt, aber ich muss unter Windows 2000 dafür auf Fremdsoftware (CrystalCPUID) zurückgreifen (die Intel SpeedStep Software will irgendwie nicht so richtig ).
Was mich allerdings etwas daran nervt ist dass ich die CPU nur als Admin runter takten kann.
Wie es bei anderen Windows Versionen aussieht weiss ich nicht, aber unter Linux kann ich es auch mit eingeschränkten Rechten machen.
Also ist es jedenfalls keine Frage der Hardware. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Johannes7146 (25. Juli 2009)

alinapapa hat gesagt.:


> Naja...
> 
> Was mich nervt: Entweder der Lüfter läuft gar nicht, oder auf Hochtouren.
> Sprich: Der Lüfter bläst wie ein Fön - um dann nach ner Weile komplett aus zu gehen. Klar, dass er sich dann wieder aufheizt...
> ...




versuchs mal hiermit.... inwieweit dabei notebooks unterstütz werden weiß ich nicht


----------



## Navy (26. Juli 2009)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Zum ausblasen mit dem Kompressor sei gesagt, dass wenn man die Lüfter dabei durchdrehen lässt und sie nicht irgendwie in Position hält (Stift, Schraubenzieher etc.) durch die schnelle Rotation die Kugellager beschädigt werden können und durch die Bauweise der Elektromotoren (Umkehr zum Generator) eine Spannung entstehen kann, die Komponenten beschädigen könnte.



Ersteres: Vielleicht.
Zweites: Eher unwahrscheinlich. Gerade bei Lüftern werden meistens Dioden verwendet, die gegen die gewollte Flußrichtung sperren. 



> Es könnte außerdem sein, dass die Verbindung zwischen CPU und anderen zu kühlenden Komponenten und den Kühlkörpern nicht mehr richtig gewährleistet ist. Sprich vertrocknete Wärmeleitpaste etc. und das sollte man denke ich von einem Fachmann machen lassen.



Also wenn durch die Konvektion wirklich die Wärmeleitpaste austrocknet kann dann sind DIE und Kühlkörper nicht ideal miteinander verbunden.



Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> versuchs mal hiermit.... inwieweit dabei notebooks unterstütz werden weiß ich nicht



Normalerweise sind Lüfter in recht aktuellen Notebooks immer wärmeabhängig gesteuert. In dieses Verhalten einzugreifen ist suboptimal und ändert auch nur die Symptome nicht aber die Ursachen.


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Juli 2009)

Vor SpeedFan kann ich nur warnen.
Damit wird lediglich die Lüfterdrehzal runter gesetzt..... die CPU hingegen "heizt" trotzdem weiter.
Folge davon kann ein überhitzen sein.
Dass der Kühlkörper ohnehin im Vergleich zum Desktop-PC sehr klein ist und somit weniger Wärme "aufnehmen" kann, erwähne ich lieber erst garnicht. 

Die von mir genannte Methode (CPU-Speed runtersetzen) hingegen, ist bei Notebooks ein ganz normaler Vorgang.
Hierdurch wird nämlich der Akku weniger belastet.
Der Lüfter kann, wenn es doch mal sein sollte, trotzdem mit der Drehzahl hoch gehen (passiert bei mir aber nur wenn ich mein Laptop wirklich fordere).

Irgendwo stand hier etwas von einer Druckluftdose.....
Auch hiervor kann ich nur warnen.
Wer bei einer Druckluftdose mal länger den Sprühknopf gedrückt hat, wird bemerkt haben dass sich die Dose sehr stark abkühlt.
Das Spray wirkt also ähnlich wie Kältespray.
Wenn man damit auf ein heisses Bauteil zielt, kann sich die Sache ganz schnell von selbst erledigt haben. 

Dass der Lüfter ständig bei z.B. Office hochdreht ist, zumindest bei mir, ganz normal.
Die CPU wird zwar nicht stark gefordert, aber dennoch läuft sie auf Hochtouren und erwärmt sich entsprechend. 
Darum habe ich meine CPU i.d.R. auch runtergetaktet (2x800Mhz sind für einen HD-Film (h.264) mit 1280x720 Pixel im Vollbildmodus noch ausreichend ).

Der Lüfter dreht zwar permanennt, aber halt mit niedriger Drehzahl..... und solange ich mein TV anhabe, nehme ich den Lüfter garnicht wahr.


----------



## Johannes7146 (26. Juli 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Vor SpeedFan kann ich nur warnen.
> Damit wird lediglich die Lüfterdrehzal runter gesetzt..... die CPU hingegen "heizt" trotzdem weiter.
> Folge davon kann ein überhitzen sein.
> Dass der Kühlkörper ohnehin im Vergleich zum Desktop-PC sehr klein ist und somit weniger Wärme "aufnehmen" kann, erwähne ich lieber erst garnicht.
> ...



In dem Fall vielleicht einfach mal das hier testen.


----------



## Navy (26. Juli 2009)

Das ist immer noch der falsche Weg -- meiner Meinung nach. Der Rechner wird sich vorher wohl nicht so verhalten haben, daher sollte man nicht an den Symptomen rumspielen sondern die Ursachen beseitigen (und diese erstmal herausfinden).


----------

